# TPWD Policy



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

A spotted sunfish was caught, from the Colorado river below Austin, that would have been a new Texas state record. 

The catch was photographed, witnessed, species verified by TPWD biologist, application notarized, and received at TPWD Austin within a week of the catch. In other words, everything was done, "by the book". A week or so later, a letter came back from TPWD stating that as of Sept. 09, all fish had to be at least half a pound in order to qualify, and this fish was only .21 pounds. 

The problem with that ruling is that spotted sunfish, and some other sunfish, don't get that big.

I understand TPWD not wanting to certify every species, and some fishermen waste time by applying for records with minnows, guppies, etc. But sunfish are gamefish and should be allowed.

Does anyone else have information on this that might be helpful?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Tell them their are a solid 8 ozs from now on and slip them a $20. It's all about the money with TPWD.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow...I've been perch-jerkin' all my life and have never seen one of those! What colors! Very cool!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

One of the prettiest sunfish in our rivers. Very aggressive and feisty for their size.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I caught my first one last year out of Dunlap, then got into them thick on Lady Bird Lake, definitely haven't caught one that was over 6" though. They are awesome fish...


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Fedora Welcome to the website. Keep taking those great photos and post them here.


----------

